# Kägsdorf und Umgebung



## Atze Wellblech (4. November 2007)

Hallo!

Wir sind eine kleine Truppe von Anglern und wollten am WE des 17.11. nach Kägsdorf zum Brandungsangeln und ich meine neue Rute von Meeresangelspetzi einweihen.

Weiß jemand wie sich das mit dem Parken auf dem Parkplatz verhält. Es gibt da sehr unterschiedliche Aussagen zum Übernachten.


----------



## nxrdicbxy (4. November 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*

Zum angeln habt ihr euch mit Kägsdorf ne gute Stelle ausgesucht.Mit dem Parken müsst ihr vor Ort schauen kann eventuell saisonbedingt kostenlos sein.sonst stand immer ein kleiner Wohnwagen am Anfang des Parkplatzes mit Übernachtung dürfte kein Problem sein.ps.komme ursprünglich aus der Gegend habe dort 28Jahre verbracht sonst gäbe es auch die Möglichkeit in Rerik an der Steilküste oder links neben der Seebrücke an der Grenze zur Insel Wustrow.


----------



## Knurrhahn (4. November 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*

das Parken soll wohl zur Zeit kostenlos sein, auch das Parken über Nacht ist wieder erlaubt!
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Fxxxxx (4. November 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*

Als ich letzte Woche da war, war alles offen und ich konnte kein Kassierer-Wohnwagen am Eingang erkennen. Und diverse Brandungsangler haben dort gecampt ... und den Strand ordentlich mit Brandungsruten vollgeplastert. Die standen da bestimmt bis fast vor die Bukspitze.


----------



## Atze Wellblech (4. November 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*

Vielen Dank für eure schnelle Antwort.
Viele Brandungsangler sagt mir, das der Strand dort hoffnungsvoll ist und
man man kann sich vielleicht den einen oder anderen Trick abschauen.

Wenn jemand von euch Potsdamer Kennzeichen seht nich wegrennen, kommt mal auf ne Gerstenkaltschale ran.


----------



## Fxxxxx (4. November 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*

Jo, kommen wir zum trinken vorbei - und wenn wir gehen, nehmen wir den Fisch auch noch mit.
Bis zum 17. ist ja noch bissl Zeit, aber momentan beißen sie nicht soooo dolle. Teilweise hast bis nachts ca. 03:00 trotz bester Brandung nicht mal Biss.
Als beste Zeit haben sich derzeitig die Morgenstunden zwischen 03:00 - 06:00 herauskristallisiert (egal, ob in Rerik, Kägsdorf oder hoch bis Rostock/Elmenhorst). Die, die zu dieser Zeit angeln, hatten die letzten 2 - 3 Wochen fast immer volle Eimer mit anständigen Größen.


----------



## Atze Wellblech (4. November 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*



Fritze schrieb:


> Jo, kommen wir zum trinken vorbei - und wenn wir gehen, nehmen wir den Fisch auch noch mit.
> Bis zum 17. ist ja noch bissl Zeit, aber momentan beißen sie nicht soooo dolle. Teilweise hast bis nachts ca. 03:00 trotz bester Brandung nicht mal Biss.
> Als beste Zeit haben sich derzeitig die Morgenstunden zwischen 03:00 - 06:00 herauskristallisiert (egal, ob in Rerik, Kägsdorf oder hoch bis Rostock/Elmenhorst). Die, die zu dieser Zeit angeln, hatten die letzten 2 - 3 Wochen fast immer volle Eimer mit anständigen Größen.


 
Wer mit uns trinkt, kann danach nicht mehr gehen und schon gar keinen Fisch wegtragen.:q
Aber trotzdem Danke für Deinen Ratschlag.
Ich denke das wir für tagsüber noch Boote mitnehmen.


----------



## Fxxxxx (4. November 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*

Oh ja, also wenn ihr die Möglichkeit habt, dann solltet Ihr auf jeden Fall Boote mitnehmen. Denn direkt vor euch liegt der Trollegrund, welcher zu den fischreichsten Gebieten zählt.
Da fahren u.a. auch die Angelkutter hin. 
Da muss ich mir noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit erbetteln *lechz*

Wie du auch auf dem Bild erkennen kannst, ist trailern von kleinen Booten kein Problem.
http://img231.*ih.us/img231/9269/bild1xi4.jpg


----------



## Atze Wellblech (4. November 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*



Fritze schrieb:


> Oh ja, also wenn ihr die Möglichkeit habt, dann solltet Ihr auf jeden Fall Boote mitnehmen. Denn direkt vor euch liegt der Trollegrund, welcher zu den fischreichsten Gebieten zählt.
> Da fahren u.a. auch die Angelkutter hin.
> Da muss ich mir noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit erbetteln *lechz*
> 
> ...


 
Ja genau, das hab ich bei Google eben auch gesehen und fand
das klasse. Deswegen meine Frage nach nachts parken und
übernachten.
Bis jetzt steht zur Planung eine Arkonajolle und eine Ostseeselbstmörder - Anka - Jolle, beides auf einen Trailer gepackt. Zurzeit sind wir 4 Mann. Anreise spätesens Freitag 16.00 Uhr, wobei ich wahrscheinlich schon Donnerstag da bin.
Ich will nix versprechen, aber lass uns nächste Woche mal sprechen.


----------



## Fxxxxx (4. November 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*

jo, können wir machen.

Und wenn son Wind ist, wie gestern war ( NW 6), dann ist sowieso nicht lustig Boot fahren.
Dafür hat der Dorsch zwischen 04:00 und 06:00 in der Brandung gut gebissen. War ein 60er dabei. Insgesamt 7 und Di. warens 9. Halt aber nur zu den frühen Morgenstunden.

Sie auch im Rostocker Tröööt
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=71859&page=65


Bis späterlich.


----------



## Atze Wellblech (4. November 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*

Na das sieht ja gut aus, aber wenn ich jetzt noch die Kochmulde mit zum Abmessen der Fische mitnehme kriege ich von meiner Perle garantiert einen Storno.


----------



## Pixelschreck (6. November 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*

Moin moin!

Wir waren am 1. und 2.11 dort. Parken mit dem Womo war kein Problem. 
Fische hab ich auch jede Menge gesehen aber nur in den Booten die zurück gekommen sind. Vom Ufer hatten wir in den 2 Tagen keinen Biss. Übrigens solltet ihr ausreichend Bleie und Vorfächer mitnehmen.

http://img235.*ih.us/img235/4823/kgsdorf01klvq8.jpg 

Petri Heil!
Jens


----------



## Atze Wellblech (6. November 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*

Hallo Jens,

genug Zeugs haben wir in jedem Fall dabei, aber gerade vorhin ist die Entscheidung für die Boote gefallen. Ich will auch mal sehen das "Fritze" mit raus kann, kann ja nur lustig werden. Dein Bild ist ja so idyllisch mit dem Ententeich, im Moment sieht das ja wohl anders aus bei dem Wind. Egal, 90% Spass, 9% Fisch und 1% Ausrede vor der Perle.


----------



## Pixelschreck (7. November 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*

Achso, und passt gut auf euer Käsebrot auf. Der örtliche Fuchs ist scheinbar spezialisiert auf Anglerverpflegung. Hatte das Käsebrot auf der Kiste liegen , kurz nach den Ruten geschaut, Käsebrot weg. Nach ner halben Stunde schleicht das Tier nochmal uns Lager um zu schauen ob es noch mehr gibt.  

Petri Heil!
Jens


----------



## Fxxxxx (7. November 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*

Jo, zumindest am Fr. den 02.11. war richtiges Ententeichwetter - und schönes Bootsfahrwetter. Einige sollen kurzzeitig während der Abenddämmerung gefangen haben. Dann war wieder Ruhe. Am nächsten Tag (03.11.) war es wieder richtig stürmisch (6 Bft) - aber trotzdem kein Fisch.
Wie gesagt, momentan beißt er nur in den Morgenstunden richtig gut - und da habe ich bisher außer meinereiner keinen weiteren Angler in der Brandung gesehen 
Wie Pixelschreck bereits sagte, sind die Füchse dort richtig unverschämt. Laufen direkt am Strand lang und tun so, als wenn es dich garnicht geben würde. Den Fischeimer sollte man gut verschlossen halten.

@Atze: macht euch mal wegen mir nicht son Stress. Entweder es klappt oder nicht. Ich bin jedenfalls kurzfristig bereit. - Aufm Darss, wo Bekannte manchmal mit Schlauchboot rausfahren, kommt es nicht selten vor, dass wir zu 5 oder zu 6 im 3,60m Schlauchboot sitzen |supergri

Man kann nur hoffen, dass für die Bootsfahrt kaum Wind bläst. Momentan haben wir seit einigen Tagen Windstärken 6 - 7 (kurzzeitig auch mal 8).
Heute morgen hat der Wind so beschissen böenartig geblasen (obwohl nur 5 - 6 Bft), dass ich nach 15 min Angeln (und einem schönen Dorsch) meine Sachen wieder gepackt habe - zumal es auch noch anfing zu plattern.



Achso, was seid ihr denn altersmäßig so für eine Truppe - nicht dass da jemand einen Kulturschockt bekommt *g* alsi ich <-- 32 :c


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (7. November 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*



Pixelschreck schrieb:


> Achso, und passt gut auf euer Käsebrot auf. Der örtliche Fuchs ist scheinbar spezialisiert auf Anglerverpflegung. Hatte das Käsebrot auf der Kiste liegen , kurz nach den Ruten geschaut, Käsebrot weg. Nach ner halben Stunde schleicht das Tier nochmal uns Lager um zu schauen ob es noch mehr gibt.
> 
> Petri Heil!
> Jens



Jo, die klauen einem sogar den Fisch. Meinem Kumpel hat der Fuchs mal seinen kompletten Beutel weggeschleppt. Da war neben dem Brot aber auch die Autoschlüssel, Papiere und so weiter drin. Wir haben den Beutel ohne Brot nach einiger Suche dann glücklicherweise wiedergfunden oben auf der Steilküste im Gebüsch. Das ist in der Tat ein sehr hungrif´ger Fuchs. Da sollte man auf seine Sachen gut aufpassen.


----------



## meckpomm (7. November 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*

Moin

Das mit dem Fuchs kenn ich auch. Das sind aber mindestens zwei. Hab sie mal gesehen. Die haben mit einen Fisch geklaut der 5m hinter mir lag und ich die Rute neu beködert und ausgeworfen habe. Der Fisch war abgeschlagen, ist also nicht zurück ins Wasser. Hab 5min gesucht bis ich die leuchtende Paar Augen am Strand langlaufen sah...

MfG Rene


----------



## blinkerkatze (7. November 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*

Ja Leute, last mal euer Beutel mit Brötchen offen liegen.
Denn kannste am Bein binden da geht der Fuchs noch bei.
Wir habe auf Rügen auch schon Bekannschaft mit Marderhunde gehabt. Und die lassen sich nicht so einfach wie ein Fuchs vertreiben.


----------



## BB-cruiser (8. November 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*

Tachauch und ich hab immer gedacht der hat nur die Gans gestohlen und gibt sie nicht mehr her#q|rolleyes


----------



## Atze Wellblech (8. November 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*

Das hier so viel Bewegung reinkommt hätte ich nicht gedacht!!!!

Aber wenn ich dem Fuchs begegne wird der erst einmal von mir mit original Glenfiddich -Männerbumbum zum offiziellen Anglerboardfuchs gekrönt und dann wir für alle Anglerboardmitglieder die dort angeln wollen der "Fischfuchs-zehnte" eingeführt.
Das heißt von jedem zehnten Fisch bekommt der Fuchs ein Filet ab, dann klaut der auch nicht mehr Käsebrötchen. Soon Fuchs ist ja eigentlich auch nur ein Angler;; langer Schwanz, rot und buschig.

@ Fritze

Meine Funke ist : 01520/1661166, wir können ja mal nächste Woche teflonieren.
Wir fahren definitiv am Freitag um 12.00 Uhr los und werden nach kurzen Stopp bei Nießler gegen 15.30 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz stehen. Hoffe ich!

Und als Truppe sind wir so zwischen 35 und 45, ist aber egal weil wir wenns die Situation erfordert auch schon mal für 25 ausgeben.

Was haben Wolken und Ehefrauen gemeinsam?

Wenn Sie nicht da sind, wirds ein schöner Tag.


----------



## Fxxxxx (10. November 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*

Moin,

Nummer habe ich mir abgespeichert. Werde mich dann melden. Sorgen bereitet mir das Wetter.
Momentan sieht es bei uns (Elmenhorst) meistens so aus. Das ist selbst zum Brandungsangeln etwas zuviel des guten :q

http://img104.*ih.us/img104/7982/sturmpf6.jpg


----------



## Atze Wellblech (10. November 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*

Hallo Fritze,

ja im Moment habt Ihr da an der Küste echt die Seuche.
Das Problem ist nur, wenn man so weit weg wohnt und so ein Wochende plant, sagt man das selten wegen Wetter ab und probiert es trotzdem in der Hoffnung das es doch noch geht und das Wetter gerade an diesem Ort sich entgegen der Vorhersage anders gestaltet.
Jedenfalls wird morgen das Boot auf den Trailer umgeladen.

Lohnt sich eigentlich in Kägsdorf mit Seeringler zu angeln?

Dat Bild is goil, ich steh auf Chaos und Vernichtung.


----------



## Fxxxxx (10. November 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*

Also zu den Seeringlern kann ich nichts großartig zu sagen - ausser dass die hier kaum jemand nutzt und sie aufgrund der geringen Nachfrage oft nicht beim Dealer im Angebot sind.


----------



## Atze Wellblech (10. November 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*



Fritze schrieb:


> Also zu den Seeringlern kann ich nichts großartig zu sagen - ausser dass die hier kaum jemand nutzt und sie aufgrund der geringen Nachfrage oft nicht beim Dealer im Angebot sind.


 
Na das sagt ja alles. Also keine Seeringler bestellen.
Ich mag die sowieso nicht#d.

Auch wenn die Wetterprognosen sch... aussehen, ich bin schon ganz aufgeregt für nächstes WE.:vik::vik::vik:#6


----------



## Fxxxxx (14. November 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*

Der Wetterschätzer :q wetter.com zeigt für Samstag ablandigen Wind an --> Süd mit 3 Bft

Aber die Vorhersagen ändern sich ja momentan ständig. Was abends drinsteht ist morgens schon nicht mehr wahr :q

Aber es besteht Hoffnung :vik: auf Ententeich. 


Hoffe, dass mein Finger bis dahin wieder zusammengewachsen ist :c


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (14. November 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*



Fritze schrieb:


> Der Wetterschätzer :q wetter.com zeigt für Samstag ablandigen Wind an --> Süd mit 3 Bft
> 
> Aber die Vorhersagen ändern sich ja momentan ständig. Was abends drinsteht ist morgens schon nicht mehr wahr :q
> 
> ...



Warum Ententeich, willst du mit dem Boot raus oder Brandungsangeln? Für die Brandung ist auflandiger Wind doch viel besser.
Zum Brandungsangel fürde ich dir dann nemlich empfehlen weiter nach Osten zu fahren. Guck mal im Tandem Cup Thread wo letzte Woche am beten gefangen wurde.


----------



## Fxxxxx (14. November 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*

Moin Jörg,

na zum Bootsangeln!


Das zum Brandungsangeln auflandiger Wind mit den entsprechenden Windstärken besser ist, ist mir klar - und die entsprechenden Empfehlungen stehen ja auch auf deiner Homepage.

Den Tandem Thread habe ich schon seit einiger Zeit verfolgt und mir insbesondere nach dem heutigen Beitrag mit den Fangzahlen nur die Augen gerieben.
Wie bereits im Rostocker Thread steht, kann ich nur sagen, dass man an allen Ecken und Kanten hört, dass momentan von Rerik - Darß trotz bester Brandungsverhältnisse (Windstärken 4 - 5, Wind aus W - N Richtungen) fast nix gefangen wird.
Und diese Aussagen decken sich auch mit meinen eigenen Erfahrungen und was ich selbst bei den anderen Anglern sehe.
Ich persönlich und auch meinen beiden Angelfreunde aus SN hatte die letzten 3 male wie die anderen Angler dort höchstens 1 - 2 Fische oder nichtmal einen Biss.
Morgens dagegen (ab 04:00 Uhr) haben Sie sehr sehr gut gebissen und auch in sehr guten Größen.

Und mein allabendlicher Spaziergang zum Strand zeigt, dass deswegen momentan nur noch ganz wenig Brandungsangler am Strand sind.

In diesem Zusammenhang verweise ich auch auf den Fangbericht von Pixelschreck, wobei das Ententeichfoto vom 02.11. stammen sollte, den am 01.11. kam der Wind mit 4 aus westlichen Richtungen und somit war entsprechend Brandung vorhanden.


Natürlich hast du Recht: Wenn eine Truppe zum Brandungsangeln fährt, dann sollte auch die entsprechenden Bedingungen zum Brandungsangeln vorhanden sein.
Wenn aber schon seit einigen Wochen trotz bester Brandung kaum was gefangen worden ist und diese Truppe Boote mitnimmt (und die Bootsfangberichte sehr gut sind), dann kann man sich aber auch für Vormittags - Nachmittags Bootsfahrwetter wünschen.

Und wie das für einen Anka aussehen sollte, weißt du ja selbst am besten.


Wie gesagt, wenn das beim Tandem Cup nicht gerade eine Sternenstunde war, dann wundern mich die Fangergebnisse sehr - oder hier machen sehr sehr viele Brandungsangler etwas falsch. #t


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (14. November 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*

Na dann alles gute, ich drücke die Daumen das das Wetter passt. Selber kann ich dieses WE nicht sonst hätte meine Aluladde ihre Jungfernfahrt gemacht.
Aber es ist scheinbar wirklich so das Rerik bis Meschendorf sehr schlecht gefangen wird. Selbst von der Seebrücke hört man nur einzelfänge. Alles schon sehr komisch.


----------



## Fxxxxx (14. November 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*

Oh, schade. Und ich hatte mir schon ausgemalt, dass wir dir in deinem neuen Böötchen zu den fängigen Stellen folgen |supergri
Obwohl mir momentan noch der Finger einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht.

Aber auch von Meschendorf hoch bis nach Willihöh wird kaum gefangen. Bestätigt ja auch der Tandem Cup, wo Willihöh ein Sektor war (wenn ich es nicht mit was verwechsle). Erst letztens ist eine ganze Truppe in Wittenbeck Schneider geblieben - im Gegensatz zu den Tandem Ergebnissen.
Wie gesagt - über die Tandem Ergebnisse war ich erstaunt. 
Man darf sich aber auch von den Zahlen nicht blenden lassen. Denn in fast allen Sektoren kommen bereits ab den zweitplazierten ja eigentlich auch nur 2 - 3 - 4 Fische pro Angler.


Ich finde es auch sehr komisch. Wie ich bereits im Rostocker Thread geschrieben haben, kann ich nach den Beißorgien im September mir nicht vorstellen, dass es an der Überfischung liegt.
Aber wenn selbst auf den Brückenköpfen pro Abend manchmal nur noch ein Dorsch rauskommt, dann sind die Fangaussichten nicht rosig.


Morgens läuft es dagegen top. Mal 9, dann 7. letztens gerade erst wieder zwei 50er dabeigewesen und einer vor meinen Füßen abgerissen. Das mal davor war ein 60er dabei ...


----------



## Atze Wellblech (14. November 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*

Hallo Männer,

sch..... drauf. Die Wattis sind bestellt, die Bootsruten und die Brandungspeitschen eingepackt, Blei, Gufis und sonstiges Zeug verstaut, heute noch meinen Händler mit neuem Einkauf glücklich gemacht. #q Muss nur noch Grillkohle und den Glenfiddich für den Fuchs einpacken und dann geht dat ab auf die Piste.:vik:
Sollte der Wetterbericht am Freitag wenn wir losfahren sagen das man in Kägsdorf nicht angeln kann, biegen wir direkt nach Rügen zu meinem Privatkutter in Glowe ab.
Ist zwar dann länger, aber mit dem Kutter können wir dann flexibel raus.

Aber ansonsten freue ich mich vielleicht euch am Strand kennen zu lernen.

Achso, wenn Ihr jemanden seht in Armeewattezeug und Pelzmütze auf dem Kopf, den haben wir zwar mitgenommen, aber nicht freiwillig.#d:c






Fritze schrieb:


> Oh, schade. Und ich hatte mir schon ausgemalt, dass wir dir in deinem neuen Böötchen zu den fängigen Stellen folgen |supergri
> Obwohl mir momentan noch der Finger einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht.
> 
> Aber auch von Meschendorf hoch bis nach Willihöh wird kaum gefangen. Bestätigt ja auch der Tandem Cup, wo Willihöh ein Sektor war (wenn ich es nicht mit was verwechsle). Erst letztens ist eine ganze Truppe in Wittenbeck Schneider geblieben - im Gegensatz zu den Tandem Ergebnissen.
> ...


----------



## Fxxxxx (14. November 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*



Atze Wellblech schrieb:


> Achso, wenn Ihr jemanden seht in Armeewattezeug und Pelzmütze auf dem Kopf, den haben wir zwar mitgenommen, aber nicht freiwillig.#d:c


 
Lol, sowas gibts wohl in jeder Truppe. Wir müssen auch immer einen unfreiwillig mitnehmen. |supergri
Selbst bei seiner Wurfweite von 30m schafft er es noch, über mindetens 3 benachbarte Angeln rüberzuwerfen #q


Also wenn das Wetter bootsfahrmässig gut aussehen sollte, dann werde ich mal Fr. Abend durchklingeln.
Der Wetterschätzer wetter.com hat ja heute im Laufe des Tages seine Prognosen für Samstag von S/3 auf NW/2 geändert.

Bei Fr. Abend steht W4.

Nach dem dezeitigen Stand also Fr. Abend gutes Brandungsangelwetter und Sa. gutes Bootsfahrwetter *schönred*


Und falls wir uns nicht sehen sollten - viel Erfolg und Spassssss


----------



## Atze Wellblech (18. November 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*

Männer wir waren in Kühlungsborn zum Bootsangeln!!
Ich hab einen Bericht für euch und ich kann sagen, den glaubt Ihr nicht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Wo kann ich den reinstellen, wo er hinpasst und wie kann ich Fotos einstellen?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (18. November 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*

Moin,
natürlich kannst du den Bericht hier einstellen. Am besten du eröffnest ein eigenes Tema für deinen Bericht.
Die Fotos kannst du in passender Größe dann in deinem Bericht als Anhang einstellen oder von eigenem Webspace verlinken.
Wie das mit den Bildern gut geht kannst du hier gut nachlesen.
Wie kann ich Bilder einfügen.


----------



## Fxxxxx (20. November 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*



Atze Wellblech schrieb:


> Männer wir waren in Kühlungsborn zum Bootsangeln!!
> Ich hab einen Bericht für euch und ich kann sagen, den glaubt Ihr nicht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Wo kann ich den reinstellen, wo er hinpasst und wie kann ich Fotos einstellen?


 
*hochschieb*

Da ich ja verhindert war, bin ich sehr neugierig, ob ihr nach dem grillen und glühen überhaupt noch zum angeln gekommen seid :q

Aber die Berichts-Ankündigung lässt ja vermuten, dass ihr bis zum Knie im Fisch standet :k.


----------



## Atze Wellblech (20. November 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*

Hallo Leute,

hier nun mein Bericht vom WE in Kägsdorf:

11.00 Uhr in Potsdam Trailer angebammelt, Passat mit den letzten Sachen bepackt
und ab mit meinem Kumpel Rüdiger nach Kägsdorf.
Schon zu Anfang Telefonkonferenz mit 4 weiteren Freunden, mit denen wir verabredet waren, wegen dem einsetzenden Schneefall und ob das alles Sinn macht.
Da ich der Fahrer war, gab`s keine Diskussionen, erster Stopp Linumer Bruch für eine Zigarette.
Auf dem Weg immer besseres Wetter und Ankunft in Kägsdorf gegen 14.30 Uhr bei sattem Sonnenschein.

Anmerkung: Vorher bei Niesler die Wattis geholt: 22ct pro Stk. und ein Gebahren wie zu tiefsten Ostzeiten. Kartenleser ging nicht, also letzte Barreserven hingelegt.

Aufgrund der starken Welle in Kägsdorf ab nach Kühlungsborn zum Jachthafen und mit dem Hafenmeister vereinbart, dass wir unsere Unterstände oberhalb der Steilküste auf dem Parkplatz aufbauen können.
Auf dem Parkplatz angekommen (ca. 16.30 Uhr ) begrüßt uns ein gut gewachsener Fuchs.
Alles klar dachte ich, du hast ja den Glenfiddich mit. Zu dem Fuchs komme ich noch!!!!!!

Der Abend verging dann ziemlich langweilig mit warten auf unsere anderen Freunde und diversen „Mischungen“

Samstag früh, nullfünfhundertdreißig, aufstehen, frühstücken, Boote slippen und bei recht ordentlicher Welle Kühlungsborn Richtung Ost. Der Wetterbericht versprach weniger Wind und Drehung auf SW.

Köder waren Wattis geschleppt und Gno in Blau-silber / Grün-silber in 28g.

Da ich die nicht hatte (ich zähle mich eher zu den Anfängern), Leihgabe von Rüdiger,
Blau-silber in 28g..

Ich das Teil nach Luv geflakt gewartet, angezogen und Hänger.

Sch......., Rüdiger ich hänge. Er:, ich fahre entgegen. In diesem Moment gibst noch einen Schlag in der Rute und mein Rüdiger ruft: nix Hänger, da ist einer dran. Bleib ganz ruhig,
nicht den Kontakt verlieren.

Mein erster Ostseedorsch! Aber noch war der nicht im Boot. Nach einer ganzen Weile und zwei drei Fluchten konnte ich den Dorsch neben dem Boot mit der Hand aus dem Wasser heben und bei 55 cm habe ich mich entschlossen,: Das ist meiner! Rums der nächste Biss bei Rüdiger auf Wattwurm. Ein richtig fetter und kugelrunder von knapp 60 cm.

Das ging so mehr oder weniger bis nachmittags, wobei man sagen kann, dass die Ausbeute auf Gno und Wattis ca. 50 : 50 war.

Insgesamt kamen an dem Tag bei uns 30 Dorsche raus, wobei 4 wieder schwimmen durften.

Wir entschieden uns zurückzufahren, wobei ich bemerkte das dass Boot viel ruhiger liegt und das Schwallwasser was immer bei mir vorne war, jetzt nach hinten läuft. Wir schoben es in unserem Wahnsinn auf die volle Fischkiste.

Im Hafen angekommen, sollten wir am Steg B für die Nacht festmachen. Als ich ausstieg, sackte das Boot hinten bis zum Motor ins Wasser. Au Backe da is Wasser drin. Aber wieso.
Also schnell den Trailer geholt, Boot rumgefahren und nach etlichen Versuchen den Kahn aus dem Wasser zu ziehen waren wir schon Puplikumsmagnet. ( Der eine oder andere der das liest wird sich erinnern.
Dann den Gummifromms vom Doppelboden aufgemacht und eine 1A Fontaine kam uns entgegen. Locker  400 – 500 L im Doppelboden. Noch ne halbe Stunde auf  dem Wasser und wir wären in die Statistik eingegangen. Aber woher? Es stellte sich heraus das auf dem Transport eine fehlerhafte Trailerauflage einen ca. 6 cm langen Riss seitlich unterhalb der Wasserlinie ins Boot geschlagen hatte. Selber schuld!!

Nach dem zweiten Schreck Boot gelenzt, nach oben gefahren und notdürftig mit Panzertape geklebt, wir wollten nach noch ein mal am Sonntag raus.

Nach dem wir die Fische filetiert hatten und nach reichlicher Nahrungsaufnahme ins Bett gingen kam  in der dieser Nacht der „Hammer“.

Wir schliefen bei offenen Karpfenzelt, mit den Füßen zum Ausgang und nachts merke ich, wie mir ein „ES“ in den  großen Zeh beißt!!!!!!!!!

Ich auf, rufe: Rüdiger, mir hat etwas in den Zeh gebissen, sehe ich den Fuchs zwei Meter vor dem Eingang stehen und mich anglotzen.

Na warte, ich raus aus dem Zelt mit nem Messer in der Hand und Fuchs weg, klar, aber der hatte schon meine Wolldecke die ich über dem Schlafsack gezogen hatte aus dem Zelt geschleift und wollte sich offenbar noch meinen Schlafsack holen.

Am nächsten Morgen und nach Erzählen der Geschichte wollten mich meine Kumpels schon einweisen lassen.

Sprüche wie: Füchse gehen ja auch auf Aas, du hast halt den besten Fußgeruch und bist du dir sicher das dass keine Katze war, usw, usw, konnte ich Ihnen die Bissspuren im Schlafsack.

Leute passt auf Schlafsackklauende Füchse auf, die nehmen nicht nur Grillreste und Fische!!!


Am nächsten Morgen leider zunehmender Nebel, so dass wir entschieden nicht rauszufahren, zumal wir keinen Kompass und nix beihatten.

Also alles in Ruhe zusammengeraffelt und Richtung Heimat.

Alles in allem ein aufregendes Wochenende, aber schön.

Und et hätt noch allett jut gejange!

Fazit:

- Fahre nie mit einem Boot raus was du nicht selber kaputt gemacht hast
- Traue keinem Fuchs
Nimm immer Klebeband mit


----------



## aalglöckchen (20. November 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*

Petrie heil und Hallo,
na war doch ein tolles Wochenende !!!
spitzen Bericht...mal schauen wir wollen dieses Wocheende mal in die Brandung aber ohne Boot !
also bis die Tage....


----------



## Waldemar (21. November 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*

Petri zu Deinen ersten Ostseedorschen.:m
War wohl eher nich ganz so lustig für Dich. :g
Aber sehr lustig zu lesen.:q
Schöner Bericht.


Ich werde wohl am Donnerstag Abend in Kägsdorf sein und bis Sammstag bleiben.
Do. u. Fr. setz ich mich dort in die Brandung.
Tagsüber fahr ich dann mit meinem Boot von Kübo. aus zum Angeln.
Vieleicht ist ja noch jemand ausm Board da.


----------



## Rosi (21. November 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*

atze, der hammer!
fuchs im zeh:m

die viecher sind sowas von aufdringlich, aber auch nützlich. die brandungsangler werfen ihre dorschabfälle in die büsche und meister reinecke lebt gut davon.

dickes petri heil!
dorsch auf gno, ich wußte daß der super ist!


----------



## Atze Wellblech (22. November 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*



Rosi schrieb:


> atze, der hammer!
> fuchs im zeh:m
> 
> die viecher sind sowas von aufdringlich, aber auch nützlich. die brandungsangler werfen ihre dorschabfälle in die büsche und meister reinecke lebt gut davon.
> ...


 
Das wirds gewesen sein!#q
Wir haben die Fischreste den Krabben gegeben.
Der Fuchs war einfach nur sauer, dass er nix abbekommen hat.:m


----------



## Fxxxxx (22. November 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*

Jo, schöner Bericht (Anglerlatein ? :q). Habt Ihr also doch nicht nur geglüht :q
Und zu den gno's und snaps. Die Fängigen kauft hier ja Rosi immer alle auf |rolleyes


----------



## Atze Wellblech (22. November 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*



Fritze schrieb:


> Jo, schöner Bericht (Anglerlatein ? :q). Habt Ihr also doch nicht nur geglüht :q
> Und zu den gno's und snaps. Die Fängigen kauft hier ja Rosi immer alle auf |rolleyes


 
Moin Fritze,
das Du mir in den Rücken fällst und das als Anglerlatein bezeichnest.#d

Ich hatte echt Schiss, erst die Nummer mit dem Boot und dann der Fuchs. Ich weiss nicht wie Du reagieren würdest mit Bisspuren im Schlafsack?#q


----------



## Fxxxxx (22. November 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*

Mönsch Atze, war doch nur ein Spaß !
Wenns falsch rübergekommen ist, dann entschuldige ich mich bei Dir !


----------



## Rosi (22. November 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*



Fritze schrieb:


> Jo, schöner Bericht (Anglerlatein ? :q). Habt Ihr also doch nicht nur geglüht :q
> Und zu den gno's und snaps. Die Fängigen kauft hier ja Rosi immer alle auf |rolleyes


ups, ertappt 
obwohl es den gno wirklich nur noch bei rods gibt.
dafür hat rudis angelscheune sowas ähnliches, es heißt wiggler. die unter 30g fliegen nicht gut. der 30ger ist eine alternative.
snaps hängen noch in evershagen reichlich. die hab ich für dich übrig gelassen|supergri


----------



## Fxxxxx (22. November 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*



Rosi schrieb:


> die hab ich für dich übrig gelassen|supergri


 
ui, wie großzügig :l


Aber konnte mich bei Olaf nur noch nicht für die Farbe entscheiden |kopfkrat


----------



## Rosi (22. November 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*

grau oder grünlich in 25-30g.
nur falls du eine entscheidungshilfe benötigst.#h

die schwarzen mit den goldstreifen gehen auch gut. sind aber nur noch in 20g, leiderst.


----------



## Fxxxxx (22. November 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*

ja, grau hatte ich auch noch im Hinterkopf. 

Allerdings sehe ich dort nur solche schwarz-grauen mit rötlichen Punkten |kopfkrat

Und dann habe ich noch im Hinterkopf, dass du alle grauen Snaps gekauft hast |bigeyes


----------



## Pete (22. November 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*

ein genialer bericht...habe selten so gelacht in der jüngsten ab-vergangenheit...das mit dem fuchs kann ich nur bestätigen...ich stand neulich mit geladenem knicker vor dem aas, das uns schon seit wochen auf die nüsse geht und hinkackt, wo es nur geht...erwischt hab ich ihn dennoch nicht...zu viel nachbarn in der nähe...


----------



## Rosi (22. November 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*

einer unserer strandfüchse war schon in der zeitung. er hat sich schuhe geklaut, die vor der tür standen. beinahe hätte ich den mal überfahren, nachts auf dem heimweg. sein schuh blieb auf der straße liegen, fuchs sprang elegant über eine mauer.
schlau die biester, wissen genau was ein gewehrlauf ist.


----------



## Fxxxxx (22. November 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*



Fritze schrieb:


> ja, grau hatte ich auch noch im Hinterkopf.
> 
> Allerdings sehe ich dort nur solche schwarz-grauen mit rötlichen Punkten |kopfkrat
> 
> Und dann habe ich noch im Hinterkopf, dass du alle grauen Snaps gekauft hast |bigeyes


 
@Rosi

Also mit den roten Punkten ist der:





Aber einen, der "grau" ist, habe ich bisher in keinen Online-Shop gesehen |kopfkrat
Vielleicht stelle ich mir unter grau was falsches vor ;+

z.B. http://www.meerforellenblinker.de/Meerforellenblinker/Snaps-Blinker:::6_20.html



Hättest du vielleicht mal die genaue Bezeichnung, was auf dem Etikett draufsteht ?


----------



## Rosi (22. November 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*

hi fritze, hier ist ein gno in grau. der sanaps ist ähnlich gefärbt.


----------



## Fxxxxx (22. November 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*

ahh, danke ! 

Da habe ich bisher doch nach was falschen gesucht. 

|wavey:


----------



## Rosi (22. November 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*

der gno macht am meisten ballett.
der snaps ist der sicherste von den dreien, also auch was für nachts. er fliegt am weitesten.
der wiggler ist für vorsichtige fische, er schwimmt bald wie ein hansen fight, also ziemlich gerade.
versucht es mal, man merkt richtig viel gegenwehr, weil sich diese blinker um die eigene achse drehen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (23. November 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*

den wiggler so ein ähnlichen habe ich auch bloß ein bissl weiter entwickelt und der hat uns mittwoch 50 dickköppe gebracht.


----------



## Fxxxxx (23. November 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*

@ Rosi: nochmals danke #6

@esox02: Petri zu den vollen Eimern. Seid Ihr mit dem Kutter draussen gewesen?


----------



## Atze Wellblech (23. November 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*



Fritze schrieb:


> Mönsch Atze, war doch nur ein Spaß !
> Wenns falsch rübergekommen ist, dann entschuldige ich mich bei Dir !


 
Hallo Fritze,

weiß ich doch!#h
Ich bin auch nicht sauer.
Und der Fuchs, das hab ich mir geschworen, wird seinen Schwanz an mich als "Fuchswobbler" verlieren.|muahah:
Der coole Beitrag von meinem Rüdiger zum fast absaufen war dann auch noch: Wäre schade um Deinen Honda gewesen!|gr:

Für alle die hier mitposten.

Auf www.meerforellenblinker.de könnt Ihr mal nach Gnos und Snaps schauen. Ich hoffe das dieser Link nicht verboten ist.
Sollte einer dieser Artikel vergriffen sein, Atze wars.#6
Das war schon interessant wie aggressiv die Dorsche auf die Blinker gingen. Alle waren durchweg fest gehakt. Wobei die Bisse auf Wattwurm eher zögerlich waren.
Wir fahren demnächst noch mal hoch in die Brandung, dann melde ich mich und dann können wir......#g#::#2:


Mit dem Hochladen der Bilder bin ich im Moment noch ein wenig überfordert, werde aber mein Bestes versuchen.


----------



## Atze Wellblech (23. November 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*



Rosi schrieb:


> der gno macht am meisten ballett.
> der snaps ist der sicherste von den dreien, also auch was für nachts. er fliegt am weitesten.
> der wiggler ist für vorsichtige fische, er schwimmt bald wie ein hansen fight, also ziemlich gerade.
> versucht es mal, man merkt richtig viel gegenwehr, weil sich diese blinker um die eigene achse drehen.


 
Hallo Rosi,
Du scheinst ja wissend zu sein.
Ich hatte da ein Problem beim Angeln, und zwar das sich die geflochtene nich auf der Spule aufwickelte sonder auf dem Spulengehäuse.#c
Wer weiß denn da eine schlaue Antwort?:k


----------



## Rosi (23. November 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*

hm, atze da ist bestimmt zu viel schnur drauf. die händler wickeln immer ziemlich fest. wenn du damit ein paar mal wirfst, einen leichten blinker dran hast, wickelt sich die schnur lockerer ein. und nun ist luft zwischen, es wird etwas bauschiger. 
ich laße immer einen mm luft unterm spulenrand.


----------



## Gunnar. (24. November 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*

Moin Atze,



> Ich hatte da ein Problem beim Angeln, und zwar das sich die geflochtene nich auf der Spule aufwickelte sonder auf dem Spulengehäuse.#c


 
Gerade bei der Kombination von leichten Köder und dünnem Geflecht kommt es nach meiner Erfahrung auf die Wickelkünste der Rolle an. Da ist mann fast gezwungen sich ne höchstwertige Rolle zu besorgen. Für's UL-Angeln ist mono m.E. die bessere Wahl.


----------



## Atze Wellblech (24. November 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Moin Atze,
> 
> 
> 
> Gerade bei der Kombination von leichten Köder und dünnem Geflecht kommt es nach meiner Erfahrung auf die Wickelkünste der Rolle an. Da ist mann fast gezwungen sich ne höchstwertige Rolle zu besorgen. Für's UL-Angeln ist mono m.E. die bessere Wahl.


 
Hallo Gunnar,
ich glaube Du hast recht. Mein Kumpel hatte ne Shimano Technium und 12er Fireline und keine Probleme.
Ich glaub auch das dass Problem dann noch durch die nasse Schnur verstärkt wird. Ich werd das mal mit der mono probieren.

Vielen Dank an Dich und Rosi für die Tips!|wavey:


----------



## Gunnar. (24. November 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*

Rehi Atze,


> Ich glaub auch das dass Problem dann noch durch die nasse Schnur verstärkt wird.


Die nasse Schur? Ne glaub ich nicht.Die dünne Schnur ist m.E. einfach zu leicht.Beim werfen gibts Salat und beim einholen ne unsaubre Wicklung.Allerdings haben die Probleme erst bei einem Geflecht von unter 10 bei mir angefangen.


----------



## Atze Wellblech (24. November 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Rehi Atze,
> 
> Die nasse Schur? Ne glaub ich nicht.Die dünne Schnur ist m.E. einfach zu leicht.Beim werfen gibts Salat und beim einholen ne unsaubre Wicklung.Allerdings haben die Probleme erst bei einem Geflecht von unter 10 bei mir angefangen.


 
Jooo,

ich hatte ne 22er Fireline drauf.
Könnte auch sein das man nach dem anzuppen die Sehne aufkurbelt, keine Last drauf ist und sich vllt. wenn man die Rute beim einkurbeln nach oben hält die lose Sehne einfach nach unten fällt. Und ist erstmal die erste Wicklung auf dem Gehäuse gibts kei Halten mehr.:c


----------



## Gunnar. (24. November 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*

Mit ner 22 Probleme? Also das darf nicht sein. Gut wenn zu locker eingeholt wird.................. Aber generell? Dann werd ich doch deiner Rolle die Schuld allein in die Schuhe schieben.Nach über 10 Jahren Fireline behaubte ich das von der Rolle das Wohl u. Wehe bestimmt wird.


----------



## Atze Wellblech (24. November 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Mit ner 22 Probleme? Also das darf nicht sein. Gut wenn zu locker eingeholt wird.................. Aber generell? Dann werd ich doch deiner Rolle die Schuld allein in die Schuhe schieben.Nach über 10 Jahren Fireline behaubte ich das von der Rolle das Wohl u. Wehe bestimmt wird.


 
Rolle ist eine 4000er Shimano FA, sicherlich nicht das hochwertigste. Hatte aber das gleiche Problem mit ner Rolle von Spro für 130 Euronen!:c


----------



## Gunnar. (24. November 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*

Da haben wir ja das Problem. Viele behaupten das die Fireline bestenfalls zum Teppich flechten taugt.Bei allen Leuten die ich pers. mit dem Problem kennenglernt habe lag es immer an den Rollen.Selbst relativ hochwertige Rollen zB. Dega , Sänger oder Quantum haben da abgekackt. 50-70€ Okuma Rollen kommen dagegen wunderbar mit der Fireline klar. Da kann die Rollenauswahl zum Lotteriespiel ausarten.


----------



## Rosi (25. November 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*



Atze Wellblech schrieb:


> Jooo,
> 
> ich hatte ne 22er Fireline drauf.
> gibts kei Halten mehr.:c


hi atze, was machst du denn mit einer 22ger fireline? das ist ein seil! gut fürs boot, aber niemals zum spinnangeln.


----------



## Atze Wellblech (25. November 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*



Rosi schrieb:


> hi atze, was machst du denn mit einer 22ger fireline? das ist ein seil! gut fürs boot, aber niemals zum spinnangeln.


 
Da hast Du vollkommen recht, ich war auch auf reines Pilken eingestellt. Wie ich schon sagte, ich bin eher der Anfänger und bekam von meinem Rüdiger erst auf dem Boot den Gno überreicht. Bis zu diesem Moment wußte ich nicht mal
wat dat is; Gno#c
Er selber hatte 12er auf der Spule.


----------



## Rosi (25. November 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*

atze, mit der 12er hab ich auch angefangen. das ist eine gute schnur zum blinkern. sie läuft auch problemlos auf rollen, die nicht sooo gleichmäßig wickeln. paar mal mit schwererem blei auswerfen, bis sie sich eingejackelt hat auf der rolle, passt schon.

später, wenn du am spinnangeln gefallen finden solltest, willst du eine gute rolle. dann wirst du merken, daß es noch besseres als fireline gibt. 
doch bis dahin ist 12er an der küste richtig.
überprüfe blos ab und an die ersten paar meter. wenn sie franzen, schneide einen teil ab. sonst reißt die schnur an diesen stellen und du bist deinen teuren gno los.


----------



## Fxxxxx (26. November 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*

@Atze: wenn du mit den Bildern Probleme hast, dann kannst sie mir auch zumailen und ich stell sie dann ins Inet. (wenn du willst, dann schicke ich dir die Emailadresse per PN).


Und zu den Geflochtenen. Die Durchmesserangaben stimmen ja bekanntermaßen fast nie.
Ich "nutze" z.B. eine viel gelobte Tuf Line XP mit einer Tragkraft von "nur" 6,8kg. Die Tragkraft wird auf jeden Fall erreicht (habe ich schon getestet. Einige Anbieter geben zu dieser Schnur eine Dicke von 0.15mm an. Ob das stimmt, weiß ich nicht. Aber ich persönlich finde diese Schnur extrem dünn. Um so merkwürdiger fand ich daher die Aussagen von Bekannten, die meine Angelschnur als dick bezeichneten. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es eine wesentlich dünnere Angelschnur auf dem Markt mit gleicher oder größerer Tragkraft gibt.
Und wenn man liest, dass einige als 0.17er verkaufte Schnüre eine reale Dicke von 0,40 haben *g* ...

So, genug der Vorrede. Ich habe diese Schnur auf einer Mitchell 308x drauf, welche ein Wormshaft-Getriebe besitzt. Trotzdem habe ich alle paar Würfe ordentlich Hüddeltüttel. Normalerweise sorgt ja gerade das Wormshaftgetriebe für einen sehr gleichmäßigen Spulenhub (auf das gleichmäßige Hin und Her kommt es ja an :m), was eigentlich eine saubere Schnurverlegung garantieren soll. Allerdings stelle ich bei meinen Rollen fest, dass an der Spule oben und unten eine kleine Rille bleibt (wickelt also nicht ganz bis zu den Spulenrändern).

Dieses Hüddeltüttel hängt meiner Ansicht nach mit dem losen auffwickeln zusammen, wenn man z.B. leichte 10g Blinker verwendet oder aber langsam aufwickelt usw.

Ich bin daher vorerst wieder auf eine 30er Mono umgestiegen. |gr:


----------



## Atze Wellblech (26. November 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*



Fritze schrieb:


> @Atze: wenn du mit den Bildern Probleme hast, dann kannst sie mir auch zumailen und ich stell sie dann ins Inet. (wenn du willst, dann schicke ich dir die Emailadresse per PN).
> 
> 
> Und zu den Geflochtenen. Die Durchmesserangaben stimmen ja bekanntermaßen fast nie.
> ...


 
Allo Fritze, Hallo Rosi,

vielen Dank das Ihr Euch so Gedanken macht.
Ich hab das heute alles mal getestet.
Mit meiner 22er und ner 12er auf gleicher Rolle.

Ich hab glaub ich den Fehler gefunden. Das was Ihr sagt mit Schnur und leichten Blinker, voller Spule und so stimmt alles.

Ich hab aber noch den Fehler gemacht, die Rute beim nachkurbeln schräg bzw. senkrecht zu halten. Wenn ich die Rute waagerecht halte passiert das Dilemma nicht.
Am Bestens ist es wenn ich nach dem anzuppen die Rute waagerecht halte und die Rolle durch antippen der Kurbel in Bewegung setze bis sie  zur Schnurspannung von selber stehen bleibt und dann wieder anzuppen.
Das geht mit den kleinen Shimanos ganz gut.

Aber ich werde doch auf 12er umsteigen, das mit der 22er war wohl eher Anfängerangst, könnt ja ein Fisch verloren gehen. 
Schön 70 Euronen verbrannt.

Aber hoch spritzt der Dreck, das Geld muss weg.#q

@ Fritze 
Ich nehm Dein Angebot mit den Bildern sehr gern an, werd die mal runterrechnen und Dir zusenden. Schick mal Dein Privataccount

Wir sind übrigens gerade in der Planung dieses Jahr noch eine Hardcorebrandungsangelnummer zu veranstalten. Ich muss doch unbedingt noch mit Dir die Rute schwingen und ne Mischung trinken. :vik:


----------



## Rosi (27. November 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*

hi atze, du hast 2 möglichkeiten bilder hochzuladen. über die büroklammer (bei erweitert) da dürfen sie nur 85kb haben, mußt sie also vorher verkleinern. oder über einen platz im net, z.b dorthttp://photobucket.com/ .
dann hier her laden. das letztere ist etwas umständlicher, dafür sind die bilder größer.

atze, die 20ger fireline ist gut für angeln vom boot. man braucht nicht weit werfen und die fische können ein paar längen mehr haben.

ich habe die zoom7 /cormoran drauf, in 006. sie hat 8,4 kg und ist aus coramid. die meisten schnüre bestehen aus dynema. coramid ist der stoff, aus dem auch die schnüre für den kite oder die surfboards gemacht sind. es ist noch reißfester als dynema. daher sind diese geflochtenen noch dünner, wie ein nähfaden. 
und weich wie schlangenhaut. deshalb gibt es so gut wie keine perücken. wenn doch, können die verknotungen meistens problemlos gelöst werden, weil die schnur so weich und rutschig ist. es gibt sie nur bei rods (in hro.)
ich habe sie seit 2 jahren, bin komplett von fireline weg.


----------



## ostsee_wurm23 (28. November 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*



Rosi schrieb:


> ich habe die zoom7 /cormoran drauf, in 006. sie hat 8,4 kg und ist aus coramid. die meisten schnüre bestehen aus dynema. coramid ist der stoff, aus dem auch die schnüre für den kite oder die surfboards gemacht sind. es ist noch reißfester als dynema. daher sind diese geflochtenen noch dünner, wie ein nähfaden.
> und weich wie schlangenhaut. deshalb gibt es so gut wie keine perrücken. wenn doch, können die verknotungen meistens problemlos gelöst werden, weil die schnur so weich und rutschig ist. es gibt sie nur bei rods (in hro.)
> ich habe sie seit 2 jahren, bin komplett von fireline weg.



Habe mir für die Brandungssaison auf Empfehlung von Rods auch die Zoom7 in 0,08(glaub 9,6kg) aufspulen lassen und bin einfach nur begeistert.
Nun komme ich auch weiter raus beim werfen.:vik:
Sehr empfehlenswert diese Schnur!!!

Gruß
Ostsee_Wurm23


----------



## Rosi (28. November 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*

hi ostsee-wurm, zum brandungsangeln würde ich so eine empfindliche schnur nicht nehmen. die ist ruck zuck durch auf den ersten metern. weil sie so dünn ist und ja auf dem grund liegen bleibt. beim blinkern kommt die schnur selten mit steinen in kontakt, wenn man es richtig macht.
beim brandungsangeln schubbert sie ständig am grund, wird schnell fasrig. wenn du dann noch mit 150g blei auswirfst, wirken da kräfte, die sofort einen abriß zur folge haben.
auch wenn du ein stück mono vorschaltest, mir wäre das zu schade. 
zum brandungsangeln hab ich eine keulenschnur für 10€ drauf, das reicht dicke. außerdem kann man an solch einer keule die farben abzählen und weiß auch im dunklen, wie weit man geworfen hat.


----------



## Atze Wellblech (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*

Hallo Leute,
mal ne Fraege an die die hier mitlesen.
Ich bin ab morgen stolzer Besitzer eines Ostseeangelbootes.
Weiß jemand ob ich das irgendwo in der Nähe von Kägsdorf/Kühlungsborn unterstellen kann?
Das würde die Anfahrt von Potsdam extrem vereinfachen.
Oder weiß jemand was so ein Liegeplatz im Kühlungsborner Jachthafen kostet?
Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, wenn der Standplatz extrem günstig, bzw. nahe an der Ostsee ist eine Mitbenutzung zu gewährleisten.
Wer Vorschläge hat, wird auch von mir gelobt.


----------



## Fxxxxx (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*

*g*
erstmal vorweg, meine PN wegen den Bilders hast bekommen/gelesen?

Zum Boot #6 - da muss dann bald auch ein großer Gefrierschrank her für die ganzen Dorsche. |bigeyes
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass sich zu einer Unterstellmöglichkeit noch Jörg (Meeresangler Schwerin) äußern wird 

Was hast du dir denn für ein Teil gekauft? Ich und 2 Angelfreunde aus Schwerin suchen momentan auch krampfhaft nach etwas preiswertes Schlauchiges |rolleyes oder sonstiges Ostseetaugliches, wobei wir Trailer und Liegeplätze in Schwerin haben (ist ja nur 45 Fahrtzeit von Schwerin entfernt).

Achso, falls ich es noch nicht erwähnt hatte. Ich habe meinen Liegeplatz (Bootssteg) und mein Boot auch in Schwerin. Boot ist noch ein "guter" alter IBIS II (BJ 1976 - und damit nur ein Jahr jünger als ich) - Sieht aber aus wie frisch vom Stapel gelaufen, keine Osmose usw. #6


Übrigens, Bekannter von mir (absolut brandungsangelsüchtig - war aber den letzten Monat auswärts tätig) war gestern Rerik. Trotz bestern Brandung waren nur 2 (?) Angler dort (warum wohl |rolleyes). Er hatte keinen Dorsch. Einzig 3 Platten haben ihn etwas vertröstet. Der andere hat nichts.
Also in der Brandungs ist nach wie vor fast nichts los. In den Booten fangen sie sich aber dumm und dämlich.


----------



## Rosi (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*

unterstellen oder allzeit bereiter bootsliegeplatz?
das ist mir jetzt nicht klar.


----------



## Fxxxxx (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*

ich vermute mal, zunächst nur eine Unterstellmöglichkeit. Ich habe mir gerade mal die Preise (wenn sie noch aktuell sind) vom Kühlungsborner Yachthafen angeschaut:
http://www.kuehlungsborn.de/download/bootsliegeplatz.pdf

(Bootslänge + 0.5m) x (Bootsbreite +0.5m) x 30€ = Jahresgebühr

Da kann bei entsprechender Bootsgröße schon ein stolzes Sümmchen zusammenkommen :c. Na gut, 200€ bezahle ich in meinem Verein auch. Allerdings darf man die Arbeitseinsätze dort nicht untern Tisch fegen. 

Wenn Atze sich aber die Liege-Kosten mit seinen Kumpels teilt, dann tuts ja auch wieder weniger weh |rolleyes. Aber bezahlt wird (glaube ich) in Naturalien |supergri

hmm

Besser noch einige Smilies hinzufügen: :q#h#6


----------



## Rosi (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*

na einfach unterstellen, da kann man doch mal die scheunenbesitzer fragen. oder bei peter wilke in roggow. das ist eine firma, bootshandel u reperatur. er hat mehrere große scheunen. preis 2€/m boot im monat. (tl 038294 16520)

vielleicht noch bei bernd in meschendorf? weiß ich aber nicht genau.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*

Moin,
nun wo Rosi ja die Nummer von Bernd schon eingestellt hat kannst da ja mal anrufen aber ich befürchte das wird dort nicht gehen denn Bernd hat keine Unterstellmöglichkeit wie Scheune oder so, da müsste das Boot draußen stehen und Bernd kann und würde keine Garantie oder Haftung für Beschädigungen übernehmen können.
Fragen kost aber nix.


----------



## Atze Wellblech (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*

Hallo Leute, kann garnicht so schnell denken wie Ihr schreibt.
Ich bin noch ganz fertig, habe heute mein Boot abgeholt.
Eine Big Anka (ehemals Arkona) in 4,20 m x 1,57 m mit 6/8 Ps Yamaha.
Alles in absolutem Neuzustand für einen gescheiten Preis.
Ich bin so happy!!!!!!!!!!!

Für den Unterstand wäre ich bereit so 10-15€ zu zahlen, also umso näher an Kühlungsborn ran umso mehr. Dann würde ich mir einen Dooooofmanntrailer besorgen und könnte dann nachts um 4 mit 200 raufdüsen.

@ Fritze  schau dich mal um, dat mit dem Mitnutzen war kein Spruch.


----------



## Fxxxxx (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*

Moin Atze,

jo, der Arkona-Bootskörper ist für den Küstenbereich ein schönes Angelboot. Und die heißen jetzt Big Anka?
Braucht die Arkona eigentlich eine Abdeckung/Plane oder hat sie einen Wasserablauf? 
Wenn Boote an Land liegen, dann hat man sie meistens eigentlich umgedreht --> dann brauch man keine Plane. 


Ich werde mich mal umschauen und umhören und mich später nochmals melden. 

Habe schon mal mit einem Bekannten telefoniert - die haben aber nur was auf der Insel Poel. Habe aber noch einige andere Bekannte, die ich noch ansprechen kann


----------



## Atze Wellblech (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*



Fritze schrieb:


> Moin Atze,
> 
> jo, der Arkona-Bootskörper ist für den Küstenbereich ein schönes Angelboot. Und die heißen jetzt Big Anka?
> Braucht die Arkona eigentlich eine Abdeckung/Plane oder hat sie einen Wasserablauf?
> ...


 
Jau Fritze,
da bauen unsere polnischen Freunde eine Arkonajolle 10cm länger, 1 cm schmaler und taufen dat Boot um in Big Anka. Immer noch ein goiles Ostseeangelboot aber halt ohne Lizenzgebühren von der Truppe in Lauterbach.|gr:
Leider ohne Selbstlenzung, aber da hab ich schon eine Bastelidee. Im Moment ist da eine Plane zu, der Vorbesitzer war auch son Basteltalent. Ich hab heute das Boot angemeldet, einmal mit nem 5PS Honda und dem Yamaha den ich auf 8 PS öffne. An die Entenmafia: Die 6 PS/3,68 kw bleiben als Aufkleber dran.; Schießt doch, schießt doch.|wavey:

@ Blinkerkatze

Ruf lieber mich an, vielleicht könnten wir dem scheuen Dorsch mit einem Gno beikommen und uns bei einenem Glühwein den Sternenhimmel anschauen.:l


----------



## Fxxxxx (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*

Moin,

also habe mal mit meinem Angeljugendfreund aus Schwerin telefoniert (mit dem fahre ich schon seit 24 Jahren zusammen angeln - er hat seine 2 Boote + Bootshäuser auch in Schwerin / ich meinen Bootssteg direkt daneben). 

Und :q seine Tante hat ein schönes Grundstück in *Bastorf* #6 (liegt genau zwischen Rerik und Kühlungsborn - also 2 bis 3km - in Bastorf biegt man ja ab nach Kägsdorf) und ein Grundstück in *Altenhagen* (liegt bei Kröpelin --> liegt somit auch auf dem Weg, wenn man von der A20 kommt :m - es sind dann noch 16 km bis Kühlungsborn). Auf dem Grundstück in Altenhagen stehen auch größere Garagen, so dass vielleicht auch ein trockenens Plätzchen möglich wäre (mal ganz unverbindlich ...). 

Schaue mal in den Routenplaner.


Also wenn da Interesse besteht, dann würde er mal mit seiner Tante telefonieren /er klang da sehr sehr zuversichtlich ...) und wenn die nichts dagegen hat, dann kann man sich das mal vor Ort anschauen.


----------



## Atze Wellblech (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*



Fritze schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> also habe mal mit meinem Angeljugendfreund aus Schwerin telefoniert (mit dem fahre ich schon seit 24 Jahren zusammen angeln - er hat seine 2 Boote + Bootshäuser auch in Schwerin / ich meinen Bootssteg direkt daneben).
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Fritze, 
sehr gern bin für alles offen.
Mein Rüdiger hat gerade eben seine Arkona festgezurrt und tobt morgen um 04.00 nach KüBo.:c Ich darf nicht mit, mein Chef sagt nein.#q

Wer auf dieser Welt hat eigentlich Chefs und begrenzte Urlaubstage erfunden.#c


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*

Alles ok.


----------



## Gunnar. (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*

Moin Jörg,

Meckermodus ein:
Wenns illegal (Urheberrecht?)ist dann löscht doch den Beitrag.Hier im Board wird soviel verschoben , gelöscht , warum nicht mal ein Beitrag der  es auch verdient hätte?(Schadensabwehr)
Meckermodus aus:

Ähm ............ , wie ist eigentlich das Wetter zur Zeit in SN??


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Moin Jörg,
> 
> Meckermodus ein:
> Wenns illegal (Urheberrecht?)ist dann löscht doch den Beitrag.Hier im Board wird soviel verschoben , gelöscht , warum nicht mal ein Beitrag der  es auch verdient hätte?(Schadensabwehr)
> ...



Moin Gunnar,
ich lösche, ändere oder verschiebe nur Beiträge wenn es brennt. Alles andere überlasse ich nach Möglichkeit dem User selbst.
Wetter ist bescheiden hier.


----------



## Gunnar. (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*



> Alles andere überlasse ich nach Möglichkeit dem User selbst.


Lobenswert , sehr lobenswert. Mit dieser Einstellung bist du für mich der Mod . des Monats! Und das mein ich wirklich so.

Und das Wetter hier , ebenfalls bescheiden.

An den TE , sorry fürs off tropic............ bin fertig.


----------



## Atze Wellblech (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Mit solchen Angeboten solltest du in der Öffentlichkeit vorsichtiger mit umgehen, das ist nemlich ilegal. Nur mal so als Tip.


 
Hallo Meeresangler,
hast recht, war dumm und extrem unüberlegt von mir.
Ziehe hiermit das Angebot offiziell zurück. Eigentlich sollte ich mich mit sowas auskennen. Ich bin aber seit Sonntag auf Höhenrausch weil ich endlich mein Boot Habe. Also könnte man das auch unter nicht zurechnungsfähig gelten lassen.

Kommt jedenfalls nicht wieder vor.#6


----------



## Atze Wellblech (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Moin Jörg,
> 
> Meckermodus ein:
> Wenns illegal (Urheberrecht?)ist dann löscht doch den Beitrag.Hier im Board wird soviel verschoben , gelöscht , warum nicht mal ein Beitrag der es auch verdient hätte?(Schadensabwehr)
> ...


 
Hallo Gunnar,
du hast natürlich auch recht, aber ich wollte nur helfen.|wavey:
Da ich immer wieder in den Besitz von guten Seekarten kommen, wo erfahrene Segler noch Notizen gemacht haben, Untiefen, Wracks, Ansteuerungen und andere besondere Peilpunkte dachte ich diese auch andern zur Verfügung zu stellen. Klar die Urheberechte sollte man nicht verletzen. Ich hatte nix Böses im Sinn und wollte damit auch keine Kohle machen.#d


----------



## Fxxxxx (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*

*g*

andere Sache, hast von Rüdiger schon einen Fangbericht erhalten ? *neugierig* |wavey:

und noch eine andere Sache: Bastorf oder Altenhagen wäre als Standort ok ?

Weil wenn das für dich OK wäre, dann würde ich ihm Bescheid geben, dass er bei seiner Tante anfragt. Ich kenne sie ja auch von Familienfeiern und so :q :q :q und ich gehe eigentlich auch davon aus, dass sich da was machen lässt.


und noch eine andere Sache: liest du deine privaten Nachrichten in diesem Forum |kopfkrat


----------



## Atze Wellblech (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*



Fritze schrieb:


> *g*
> 
> andere Sache, hast von Rüdiger schon einen Fangbericht erhalten ? *neugierig* |wavey:
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Fritze,

kann Dir gerade eine heißen Bericht von Rüdiger auftischen.
Habe Ihn vor einer halben Stunde gesprochen, als sie mit dem Trailer auf dem Hof geeiert kamen.

Ausfahrt von 08.00 - ca. 15.00 Uhr.

Wegen hoher Welle schlepen unter Land bei S/W mit Gufi und Gulp = 0
Blinkern mit Gno blausilber/ rotschwarz / regenbogen auf 6 - 11m insgesamt 17 Dorsche, der gößte 78cm.
Alle vollgefressen mit Krabben und Tobis, während des Drills ausgekotzt.
Einige Dorsche und zwei Gno in der Ostsee verloren.
Bin froh meinen Motor wieder zu haben.

Zu den Standorten: was ist näher an der See?


----------



## Gunnar. (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*

@Atze ,

Du hast ne PN von mir.


----------



## Fxxxxx (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*

Moin Atze,

dichter ist natürlich Bastorf --> ca. 2 - 3 km zum Strandparkplatz Kägsdorf (da wo ihr damals Brandungsangeln wolltet) und ca. 6 - 7 km zum Hafen von Kühlungsborn.

Allerdings will sie ihr Grundstück in Bastorf verkaufen. Daher wäre Bastorf ein Wackelkandidat. Aber genaues wissen wir erst, wenn mir mit ihr darüber gesprochen haben.

Altenhagen ist etwas weiter entfernt --> ca. 15km vom Kühlungsborner Hafen. Liegt aber genau auf dem Weg von der Autobahn A20.

Siehe die beiden Karten. Aus meiner Sicht ist es daher egal, wo das Boot stehen würde - wenn du 100er km Autobahn gefahren bist und dann für die restlichen 2, 7 oder 15 km den Trailer ranhängst.

Ich wollte daher von dir wissen, ob generell beide Möglichkeiten für dich in betracht kommen würden, bevor wir sie dann "überzeugen"|supergri


http://img515.*ih.us/img515/1374/bastorfiw9.jpg

http://img515.*ih.us/img515/3062/altenhagenpm6.jpg


----------



## Atze Wellblech (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*

Bastdorf ist i.O. Man muss sich ja nicht für eweig festlegen.
Habe jetzt auch rausgefunden was son Liegeplatz in Kübo kostet.
247 € für eine Saison am Steg. Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen. Wenn man
mit solchen Preisen sich bei uns in Potsdam einen Stand erhofft lachen sich die Marinabesitzer toooooot. Für ein 4,2 m langes Boot werden da mal schnell 60 - 80 Euronen pro Monat fällig. Zum Glück bin ich in einem Verein, da geht das so human wie im Jachthafen Kübo ab.
Steuer mal die Nummer in Bastdorf an und meld.
Eigentlich wollte ich morgen mal sportlich hochkommen, aber ich lieg seit gestern mit Rüsselseuche im Bett und hab nur eben mal schnell meinen Rechner angemacht.
Gruß Atze


----------



## Gunnar. (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*

Hi, 
Mein "Glückwunsch" zur Rüsselseuche..................... hab selbige gerade hinter mir.

Gute Besserung!!!


----------



## Fxxxxx (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*

*g* die Preisliste vom Yachthafen Kühlungsborn hatte ich doch schon mal gepostet  http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1848513&postcount=76

Wegen einem Stegplatz fragte ich ja auch, ob das Boot "wetterfest" ist. Nicht dass es bei Regen absäuft. Und wenn es eine Plane hat, dann sollte die bei Windstärke 8 auch nicht runtergerissen werden können ...

Ansonsten wäre ein Stegliegeplatz natürlich am besten (und finanziell auch völlig im Rahmen :k).


Also das mit dem Grundstück seiner Tante in Bastorf hat sich erstmal erledigt, da so gut wie verkauft. :cAltenhagen steht aber noch zur Diskussion.


Aber ein andere Bekannter von mir, der den "Szene"-Imbissstand" in Kühlungsborn führt (lecker Essen und trinken #6) hat einen Bekannten, der in tatatata Bastorf ein Scheune hat, die er nur zu 1/3 nutzt :k. Mit ihm will er sich die Tage mal unterhalten *daumendrück*.

Wäre doch gelacht, wenn wir für dein Bötchen kein trockenes Plätzchen finden sollten. #h


Auch von mir gute Besserung.
Und salzige Ostseeluft macht den Rüssel frei


----------



## Atze Wellblech (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*



Fritze schrieb:


> *g* die Preisliste vom Yachthafen Kühlungsborn hatte ich doch schon mal gepostet  http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1848513&postcount=76
> 
> Wegen einem Stegplatz fragte ich ja auch, ob das Boot "wetterfest" ist. Nicht dass es bei Regen absäuft. Und wenn es eine Plane hat, dann sollte die bei Windstärke 8 auch nicht runtergerissen werden können ...
> 
> ...


 
Also Boot und Plane lassen sich Sturmtauglich machen, kein Problem. Bin auch gerad dabei mir einen Trailer an Land zu ziehen, den ich noch ein wenig modifiziere und dann ist der auch Einmanntrailertauglich.
Sag mal Fritze, hast Du schlafstörungen?:c Nachts um halb zwei noch Texte schreiben? Oder bist Du zum Schichtdienst verdonnert?


----------



## Fxxxxx (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*

@Atze "Sie haben Post"


----------



## Atze Wellblech (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*

Hallo Männer,
wie sieht es im Moment mit Netzen vor KüBo und Kägsdorf aus?
Lohnt sich Brandung oder läuft es nur vom Boot aus?


----------



## Bigone (19. April 2018)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*

Mal wiederbeleben den Tread hier... 
war Dienstag in Kägsdorf, 
da wurde ein Wall aus Sand mitten am Strand abgekippt, 
was für eine Plackerei, da seinen Trailer drüber zu schieben...

Das Angeln hat sich zum Glück einigermaßen gelohnt...

70 Heringe, jeder 5 verwertbare Dorsche, wir waren zufrieden, 
nur die zahllosen untermaßigen Dorsche waren etwas nervig...


----------



## Hering 58 (22. April 2018)

*AW: Kägsdorf und Umgebung*

Petri,nicht schlecht.#6


----------

